# 1901 Cleveland A1



## ron swanson (Oct 26, 2014)

Picked this up on a whim. I dont know much about bikes this old and google has not been much help.
How much of this is original?
The pedals are marked John Bull.
Saddle is a skinny Brooks.
This should have had wood rims originally?
Are the handlebars upside down?
What are unrestored bikes of this vintage worth?
Thanks


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 26, 2014)

*Paint is salvageable*

Close up near seat mast, it doesn't look as though there was prep work done underneath before the White was put on. Might be worth investigation. 
 The drivetrain and pedals looks like it may be original to the bike. 
Late 90's early 1900 bike.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 26, 2014)

The frame appears to be quite pitted under that white slop, so I'm not thinking there will be paint underneath to save, unfortunately. The wheels appear to be from a WWII era lightweight, judging by the short-lived tire size and rim profile. Rims would have been wood originally. It seems somebody replaced them to get it on the road again years later. Same with the seat. It's possible the original rear hub was laced into the updated wheel. So frameset, crank, pedals, bars, maybe the rear hub look original.

Pedals with toe clips alone are a couple bills but the rest is pretty rough. Badge is nice. Cool find!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 26, 2014)

Is a Model #90 really 1901 ?


----------



## ron swanson (Oct 26, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Close up near seat mast, it doesn't look as though there was prep work done underneath before the White was put on. Might be worth investigation.
> The drivetrain and pedals looks like it may be original to the bike.
> Late 90's early 1900 bike.




Looks like no prep was done when they painted a coat of lead house paint on it. I am going to dab a few spots of paint stripper on it later to see whats underneath. It way not be as rusty as it looks under the paint since I dont think they cleaned the dirt off before they painted it.


----------



## ron swanson (Oct 26, 2014)

The front hub is marked 
New Departure-WL
Made in the USA

What time period is that from? 1940's?


----------



## jpromo (Oct 26, 2014)

ron swanson said:


> The front hub is marked
> New Departure-WL
> Made in the USA
> 
> What time period is that from? 1940's?




Yeah, the rims and front hub are definitely mid-40s. The blackout finish was for wartime production. Most of these turn up on '45-46 bicycles since civilian bicycle production was nearly halted for the war. I'm guessing somebody gave this a second life in the 50s or 60s, borrowing skinny steel wheels from another bike laying around to replace the cracking wood or dry tires. They replaced the seat due to dry leather, I'd assume, as well. Everything has a story, and this is the story I'm imagining for this bike.


----------



## ron swanson (Oct 26, 2014)

I blew up the tires today and noticed they are marked "war" on them so that makes sense. I imagine it got its sweet paint job the same time. It had a license plate on it that is not dated but I bet its from the 40's.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 26, 2014)

Because of the "squarish" shape of the badge, and having no insert behind it...it leads me to believe this bike to be a Westfield - Canada Cycle & Motor Co.,build?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 26, 2014)

The inserts fit very tightly- the Canadian badge I have says H>.A.Lozier co, Toronto, Ontario in the lower cut out. Model 35 in upper, for what that's worth.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 26, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The inserts fit very tightly- the Canadian badge I have says H>.A.Lozier co, Toronto, Ontario in the lower cut out. Model 35 in upper, for what that's worth.




Cool...post a photo and I'll drop in this reference.






I believe the three digits models began after 1910 with a zero preface.


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 27, 2014)

*A-1*

The model A-1 is 1901 as the badge shows.  The basic bike does appear to be correct for this badge.


----------



## ron swanson (Oct 27, 2014)

Would this have just been painted plain black originally? Does anyone have a pic of an original a1?


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 29, 2014)

*black out period 1940 war years*



ron swanson said:


> The front hub is marked
> New Departure-WL
> Made in the USA
> 
> What time period is that from? 1940's?



 i have an Iver Johnson with the same black hubs these were made during the war years when chrome was saved for the war effort ,so i have read


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 29, 2014)

*Color ?*

My 1897 Cleveland was originally black.  Someone painted over it white also. I pulled the forks
out and there was remnants of black. I haven't stripped the paint but will soon.

Now - I have the catalogue for 1897 Cleveland and it states they come black.  The option for
colors were: Maroon with gold stripe "OR" Green with silver stripe.

I'm not sure for 1901 but I don't think there would be much difference in just a couple years.

Anyway, thought I would at least try and help but would be nice to see a 1901 catalogue too.
Pull the forks and see what you get for paint remnants somewhere.

corbettclassics


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Picture of A-1 from  Catalog*

Sorry for the poor quality of this old copy.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 29, 2014)

highwheel431 said:


> The model A-1 is 1901 as the badge shows.  The basic bike does appear to be correct for this badge.




“The above statement suggests you’re very familiar with the Cleveland’s?  This is great! I’ve been searching for someone who’s knowledgeable about Cleveland’s?  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54944-Need-Help-with-a-Cleveland-Badge

If you looked very closely at my post above #11, the photo on the left, middle row…shows an American Bicycle Company badge for Cleveland.
I recall in 1901 the American Bicycle Company failed and reorganized and renamed the American Cycle Company in 1902. In 1903 The American Cycle Company failed again and Col. Albert Augustus Pope acquired the company.

From my research, I've discovered that the 1901 Cleveland introduced a whole new model numbering system: A1,A2,B1,B-2,C1 & C-2. But the Pope Manufacturing Co., also introduced their models with three digits, featured in this 1903 article. 








So for my edification, can you tell us who built the 1901 bike; Lozier Manufacturing, Westfield, Mass.; Lozier Manufacturing, Toledo, O.; Lozier Manufacturing, Thompsonville, Conn.; A.B.C., or  Canada Cycle and Motor Co.? All of these company’s were involved with the Cleveland models between 1900-1901. 


Here’s another mind blower; who was first to build the Westfield Bikes…if you said Pope, you would be wrong! Try H.A.Lozier, the founder and maker of the Cleveland bicycles.  I guess Colonel A. Pope took the name after he acquired the Cleveland Company from A.B.C?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2014)

Just the basic frame/fork/chainwheel assy original. possibly bars, but upside down. Value of previous mentioned, $200-300.00


----------



## ron swanson (Nov 10, 2014)

I have decided to sell this bike for 250.00 plus shipping if anyone is interested.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 10, 2014)

ron swanson said:


> I have decided to sell this bike for 250.00 plus shipping if anyone is interested.





HOLY CRAP 

C'mon guys …….. this is an absolute steal for $250 …

Am I the only one up this early to see it?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2014)

*been up*



corbettclassics said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> C'mon guys …….. this is an absolute steal for $250 …
> 
> Am I the only one up this early to see it?




Put it in "for Sale" then it will go immediately....


----------



## oldbike1891 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Ron - Interested in the Cleveland if still Availible*



tripple3 said:


> Put it in "for Sale" then it will go immediately....




Ron,  Interested in the Cleveland as I think it would make a Dandy Bicycle to ride.  Enough of it is there to make something out of.

Let me know if it is availible and where you are located.

Thanks - Lee Cramp -oldbike1891 - alcramp@msn.com -240-704-5479


----------



## sam (Nov 10, 2014)

I always thought handle bars in this passion to be wrong, but CCM shows them in their catalog in this passion---might have to re-thing on this .


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 10, 2014)

*Mas Oyama*

Oyama say grip bull by horns...


----------

